

Memory Management in JS Web Apps - maccman
http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/jswebapps-memory-management

======
tantalor
This is a library-specific solution to a specific case of JavaScript memory
management. Perhaps it should be titled, "Cleaning up event listeners with
JQuery."

You should mention what happens if you _don 't_ remove the event listeners.

In the Closure Library, you can do something similar with a EventHandler,
[http://docs.closure-
library.googlecode.com/git/class_goog_ev...](http://docs.closure-
library.googlecode.com/git/class_goog_events_EventHandler.html)

